# Satisfied Customers



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey all, long time without a post on here. Got back from our month in the mountains and have been up to my eyes in work and catch up around here.

Here's a couple pics of some folks that purchased a couple of hiking sticks from me in the Shoshone National Forest outside of Yellowstone National Park. The bear stick I made while we were in the campground. The fella that bought it was from Florida and the lady with the wood spirit we met last summer(2015) at the campfire presentation I did. She had been wanting a stick since then. Those folks are from Wyoming.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Awesome work! I wish I could carve like that, and I can't begin to tell you how jealous I am over a month in the mountains!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hope you had a good time turning into a moutian man eh?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome back. Sounds like you had a good time and put a smile on some fellow campers with your sticks.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Well done mark, Spirit looks good, hope you had a good holiday.


----------

